# George Lovio



## Marnetmar (Feb 8, 2017)

His site says he teaches Chan Wah Shun style Wing Chun. Can anyone corroborate this?


----------



## KPM (Feb 9, 2017)

Link?  Never heard of him.  Very skeptical that anyone is teaching CWS Wing Chun.  But it would be cool if they  were!


----------



## DanT (Feb 9, 2017)

Welcome to LovioWingChun

The sticky hands looks good to me, as well as some of the mook jong work. I'm only skeptical of the "Chan Wah Shun" claim. I mean almost all of Wing Chun is "Chan Wah Shun", as Yip Man learnt his Wing Chun from him. 

I personally don't know why people think "non Yip Man stuff" is better. I'm sure other styles have very nice forms and cool weapons but I'm personally happy with my very simple, yip man, wing chun.


----------



## geezer (Feb 9, 2017)

DanT said:


> I personally don't know why people think "non Yip Man stuff" is better. I'm sure other styles have very nice forms and cool weapons but I'm personally happy with my very simple, yip man, wing chun.



...but ...but everybody knows about Yip Man WC ...so you gotta find something more secret and special. The really good stuff is always the most hard to find and _secret_. Like what the old hermit who lives out in the woods knows. Or the drunk hobo who is secretly a MASTER!!!

What's a matta you? Didn't you ever watch a real Chinese kung fu  movie?


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 9, 2017)

DanT said:


> Welcome to LovioWingChun
> 
> The sticky hands looks good to me, as well as some of the mook jong work. I'm only skeptical of the "Chan Wah Shun" claim. I mean almost all of Wing Chun is "Chan Wah Shun", as Yip Man learnt his Wing Chun from him.
> 
> I personally don't know why people think "non Yip Man stuff" is better. I'm sure other styles have very nice forms and cool weapons but I'm personally happy with my very simple, yip man, wing chun.


-------------------------------------------
Chan Wah son did not teach his own son


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 9, 2017)

I have always wondered about, but never looked into, contemporaries of Ip Man. With how many lineages have come from him, you would think we would hear more about other people who were his peers...but I personally never have.


----------



## KPM (Feb 9, 2017)

DanT said:


> Welcome to LovioWingChun
> 
> The sticky hands looks good to me, as well as some of the mook jong work. I'm only skeptical of the "Chan Wah Shun" claim. I .



Thanks for the link!  Yeah, I'm still skeptical as well.   The website says this:

* From Chan Wa Shun the system was eventually taught to Hen Shi Tin who taught it to George Lovio, who is an instructor of Wing Chun in southern California.*

To me "was eventually taught to X" implies that X was not a direct student of CWS and there is another generation or two missing from the family tree.  Which seems kind of fishy.  Also the use of the rolling platform for Chi Sau that we are all so familiar with likely does not date back to CWS's day.  Leung Jan didn't teach this in Ku Lo village.  It likely was a development based on a cooperative effort between the "3 tigers of Foshan".....Ip Man, Yuen Kay Shan, and Yiu Choi...and maybe Ng Chun So.  But lots of groups picked up on this quickly...including Weng Chun!  So it could have been added to their curriculum as well.


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 9, 2017)

wingchun100 said:


> I have always wondered about, but never looked into, contemporaries of Ip Man. With how many lineages have come from him, you would think we would hear more about other people who were his peers...but I personally never have.



I have met a few and it is interesting. You can't discount the fact that post-Bruce Lee, association with Yip Man became marketable, so we have heard about and know of a lot of people teaching under that banner. I think a lot of other branches of not only Wing Chun, but hundreds of little village systems that we've never heard of have just disappeared. Others, are still being quietly practiced and passed down, but they're not posting on YouTube or MartialTalk about it. Of the things that survived, I think it's more commonly found in SE Asia than Europe and the Americas.

People like the direct ties to Yip Man because they want "traditional" and "authentic", but traditionally, these systems weren't taught openly, to anyone, for profit.

I'm a Yip Man guy and I'm proud of that, so it's not disrespect, but I think we have to maintain some perspective on the fact that there is other Wing Chun out there and it's lack of mainstream popularity or proliferation isn't an indication of it's validity. 

Don't know about the guy the OP was inquiring about. I suggest contacting him directly.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 9, 2017)

ShortBridge said:


> I have met a few and it is interesting. You can't discount the fact that post-Bruce Lee, association with Yip Man became marketable, so we have heard about and know of a lot of people teaching under that banner. I think a lot of other branches of not only Wing Chun, but hundreds of little village systems that we've never heard of have just disappeared. Others, are still being quietly practiced and passed down, but they're not posting on YouTube or MartialTalk about it. Of the things that survived, I think it's more commonly found in SE Asia than Europe and the Americas.
> 
> People like the direct ties to Yip Man because they want "traditional" and "authentic", but traditionally, these systems weren't taught openly, to anyone, for profit.
> 
> ...



You are right, and that is definitely not what I was doing. (I just want to be clear on that.) All I meant is I am interested to see more than just Ip Man, even though I am in that line. (Ip Man > Leung Sheung, and then a couple more steps down the line you have me.)


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 9, 2017)

KPM said:


> Thanks for the link!  Yeah, I'm still skeptical as well.   The website says this:
> 
> * From Chan Wa Shun the system was eventually taught to Hen Shi Tin who taught it to George Lovio, who is an instructor of Wing Chun in southern California.*
> 
> To me "was eventually taught to X" implies that X was not a direct student of CWS and there is another generation or two missing from the family tree.  Which seems kind of fishy.  Also the use of the rolling platform for Chi Sau that we are all so familiar with likely does not date back to CWS's day.  Leung Jan didn't teach this in Ku Lo village.  It likely was a development based on a cooperative effort between the "3 tigers of Foshan".....Ip Man, Yuen Kay Shan, and Yiu Choi...and maybe Ng Chun So.  But lots of groups picked up on this quickly...including Weng Chun!  So it could have been added to their curriculum as well.


-----------------------------
Partly true partly not. Ip Man is the main   factor in developing good chi  sao, single , double and  lop What Leung Jan taught a few villagers upon retirement in gulao village was some san sik drills. The kulo people since then have just imitations of Ip Man materials.


----------



## Vajramusti (Feb 9, 2017)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------
> Partly true partly not. Ip Man is the main   factor in developing good chi  sao, single , double and  lop What Leung Jan taught a few villagers upon retirement in gulao village was some san sik drills. The kulo people since then video wachers and much of wing chun have just look see do imitations of Ip Man materials.


----------



## KPM (Feb 9, 2017)

Vajramusti said:


> -----------------------------
> Partly true partly not. Ip Man is the main   factor in developing good chi  sao, single , double and  lop What Leung Jan taught a few villagers upon retirement in gulao village was some san sik drills. The kulo people since then have just imitations of Ip Man materials.



Here we go again!    It doesn't matter how many times I correct you and point out how wrong you are, every time Ku Lo Wing Chun is mentioned you say the same thing.

Wasn't there some kind of rule about not slandering other people's lineages??


----------



## DanT (Feb 9, 2017)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------
> Chan Wah son did not teach his own son


I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## DanT (Feb 9, 2017)

I should say I know Ng Mui Wing Chun the original because if you trace back my liniage to about 8 generations back, I'm sure it'll be Ng Mui. I mean forget about my Sifu, or my Sigung, let me skip over those and just go back 8 generations. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 9, 2017)

Georg Lovio website said:
			
		

> Created by the Buddhist monks of Siu Lam (Shaolin), its original purpose was *to facilitate the assassination* of officials of the Ching or Manchu Dynasty



First time I've heard this theory. I have to say that I find the idea of WC being designed for assassination to be ...unlikely.


----------



## wckf92 (Feb 9, 2017)

Where does this guy lovio teach at?


----------



## ShortBridge (Feb 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> First time I've heard this theory. I have to say that I find the idea of WC being designed for assassination to be ...unlikely.



We'll, there was only one person who knew for sure, but he died in a tragic "accident".


----------



## KPM (Feb 9, 2017)

DanT said:


> I don't know what you're talking about



About half the time he doesn't either!


----------



## yak sao (Feb 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> First time I've heard this theory. I have to say that I find the idea of WC being designed for assassination to be ...unlikely.



Oh yeah??? Well you better watch your back buddy!


----------



## Nobody Important (Feb 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> First time I've heard this theory. I have to say that I find the idea of WC being designed for assassination to be ...unlikely.


What!!!!!!! Don't you dare take away my dream of being a Chinese ninja assassin!


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> First time I've heard this theory. I have to say that I find the idea of WC being designed for assassination to be ...unlikely.


But very badass.


----------



## KPM (Feb 10, 2017)

Nobody Important said:


> What!!!!!!! Don't you dare take away my dream of being a Chinese ninja assassin!



Didn't Leung Ting write a book years ago called "Skills of the Vagabounds" about that very thing!!??


----------



## Nobody Important (Feb 10, 2017)

KPM said:


> Didn't Leung Ting write a book years ago called "Skills of the Vagabounds" about that very thing!!??


Two of them as a matter of fact. My dream has come true, I really am a practitioner of Chinese Ninjutsu! Wait....what do we call it? Wingjutsu, Winja Do, Chunobi?


----------



## geezer (Feb 10, 2017)

KPM said:


> Didn't Leung Ting write a book years ago called "Skills of the Vagabounds" about that very thing!!??



Leung Ting's _ Skills of the Vagabonds_ had nothing to do with Wing Chun or "Wing Tsun".


----------



## KPM (Feb 10, 2017)

geezer said:


> Leung Ting's _ Skills of the Vagabonds_ had nothing to do with Wing Chun or "Wing Tsun".



No, I was referring to the "Chinese Ninja" part.


----------



## Transk53 (Feb 10, 2017)

Maybe some of you guys should get a room.


----------



## Fatshan108 (May 19, 2017)

SiFu Lovio version of wing chun is beyond what I can describe. I can confirm that it is very different from other versions.  To understand it, it must be felt.. That may sound like some kind of cop out but it is not. I don't really care if anyone believes this. I just wanted to add the opinion of someone who knows him well to this speculative thread.


----------



## Fatshan108 (May 19, 2017)

Marnetmar said:


> His site says he teaches Chan Wah Shun style Wing Chun. Can anyone corroborate this?


His lineage extends from Ng Siu Lo, not Ng Chung So, the other brother taught by Chan Wah Shan...to serve the boxer rebellion and to facilitate the overthrowing of the Qing dynasty.


----------



## WcForMe (May 21, 2017)

I have no idea about this guy but I would be more concerned about this personally:- 

Instruction

Sifu Lovio teaches Wing Chun in North County San Diego, California. Lessons are private and semi-private. He is currently semi retired and is only taking on exceptional students that have the dedication, devotion, and discipline to complete the system. Instruction during lessons consists of pure technique and application. A student is expected to perform drills and exercises on his or her own time. Students in the area often get together on their own time to chi sau and perform drills.

Straight from his site. Sounds expensive to me. In order to devolp you need to practice or play with a variety of people. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## Marnetmar (May 22, 2017)

Fatshan108 said:


> SiFu Lovio version of wing chun is beyond what I can describe. I can confirm that it is very different from other versions.  To understand it, it must be felt.. That may sound like some kind of cop out but it is not. I don't really care if anyone believes this. I just wanted to add the opinion of someone who knows him well to this speculative thread.



Hey Georgie, what's kickin'?


----------



## Marnetmar (May 22, 2017)

Fatshan108 said:


> His lineage extends from Ng Siu Lo, not Ng Chung So, the other brother taught by Chan Wah Shan...to serve the boxer rebellion and to facilitate the overthrowing of the Qing dynasty.



Interesting Dummy form you got here. Almost looks like the standard Yip Man form!


----------



## KPM (May 22, 2017)

^^^^^ That most certainly is Ip Man lineage.  What is it supposed to be?


----------



## Fatshan108 (May 23, 2017)

Marnetmar said:


> Hey Georgie, what's kickin'?


I realize I've made a mistake in speaking about this online.
My SiFu's reputation stands for itself and doesn't need my defense, I should have understood this sooner. Wing chun is for doing, not for discussing on the Internet. Someone had informed me that my SiFu was the topic of a martial arts thread and curiosity got the best of me.  Sorry to intrude on your community and conversation.  I will stick with what version I'm doing, and you stick to whatever version you're doing and I'm sure we'll both be happier for it.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 23, 2017)

Fatshan108 said:


> I realize I've made a mistake in speaking about this online.
> My SiFu's reputation stands for itself and doesn't need my defense, I should have understood this sooner. Wing chun is for doing, not for discussing on the Internet. Someone had informed me that my SiFu was the topic of a martial arts thread and curiosity got the best of me.  Sorry to intrude on your community and conversation.  I will stick with what version I'm doing, and you stick to whatever version you're doing and I'm sure we'll both be happier for it.


I don't know anything about your teacher's reputation, but it wasn't really under any significant attack in this thread, so it probably doesn't need defending.

I would be curious as to your defense of the idea that WC was designed for assassination. You disagreed with my skepticism regarding that claim, so I assume you must have some reason for considering it plausible. There's nothing I've seen in _any_ lineage of WC which seems particularly relevant to assassination. If Mr. Lovio's branch of the art has something applicable for that purpose, I'd love to know what it is.


----------

